# [OT] Games Arena

## maiosyet

Oggi piove in una maniera assurda, torno ora a casa stanco e infreddolito (e bagnato) e ho voglia di cazzeggiare alla grandissima sta sera che tanto domani non c'è scuola per il ponte del 1 maggio

Mi dite qualche gioco per linux che secondo voi vale la pena di provare?

Magari poi se c'è qualcosa in stile age of empires...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma mi accontento di poco   :Wink: 

(ehm, magari con pure un'immagine, un link o una breve descrizione, fate un po' come vi va)

Il primo che mi viene a dire che non sa, perchè tanto su linux non si gioca ma si lavora/studia/programma,verrà infilato nel chan ufficiale IRC di Debian  e costretto a flooddare  'debian è una distro da nerd'    

ghgh

----------

## pascalbrax

io sotto linux gioco a

pydance

unreal 2004(demo)

quake3

neverwinter nights

neverball

sono tutti nel portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Una ricerca sotto /usr/portage/app-games-* e' sicuramente + esaustiva.

Come strategico a turni potresti usare 

```

   games-strategy/freeciv

```

anche single player

Come strategico real time  

```

   games-simulation/lincity

   games-strategy/boson

```

il secondo mi sembra essere pero' only multiplayer

----------

## assente

beh se hai la pedana e stepmania, è + bello di pydance   :Razz: 

Anche questo nel portage

----------

## iDarbert

Chromium è carino se hai voglia di sparare.

Clone di Industry Giant -> simutrans

----------

## HunterD

Beh e il mitico tuxracer ????

Se ti piace il biliardo c'è foobillard che è veramente carino !!!

----------

## maiosyet

Uhm, grazie a tutti, sto andando a informarmi sui vari giochi proposti, (intanto continuate pure a postare) solo un appunto:

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Una ricerca sotto /usr/portage/app-games-* e' sicuramente + esaustiva.
> 
> 

 

No, no, no, non ci siamo!   :Confused: 

Io voglio un'atmosfera da bar di periferia, il parere dei giocatori incalliti, non l'elenco della spesa  :Very Happy: 

Vado a emergere e vi dico un po' di pareri   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Danilo wrote:*   Una ricerca sotto /usr/portage/app-games-* e' sicuramente + esaustiva.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Qualcosa del tipo:

TU NON CAPISCI NIENTE DI GIOCHI: DEVI PROVARE...

Mi spiace non er' il mio stile   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scherzo ovviamente...   :Wink: 

Comunque agli altri postate pure che anche io sono interessato  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Magari postate cose nuove che non si trovano già nel topic quasi identico a questo aperto da koma tempo fa. Per i distratti era il topic A.A.A. Giochi. Oppure continuate direttamente in quel topic.

/me che oggi come allora vota frozen-bubble  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

Beh, intanto posso consigliarti di fare un giro su http://www.happypenguin.org/

----------

## maiosyet

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Magari postate cose nuove che non si trovano già nel topic quasi identico a questo aperto da koma tempo fa. Per i distratti era il topic A.A.A. Giochi. Oppure continuate direttamente in quel topic.
> 
> 

 

O bella, avevo pure fatto una ricerca per sincerarmi che non ci fsse già qualcosa di simile ma non l'avevo visto quel topic, pardon  :Wink: 

Eventualmente non è un problema per me chiudere il doppione e proseguire nell'altro 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /me che oggi come allora vota frozen-bubble 

 

d'oh...ci ho provato ieri, ma arrivato al livello quindicimilaseicento dopo quasi due ore, mi sono staccato di forza dal monitor che ero rincoglionitissimo, e ho continuato a vedere pallini per una buona mezz'ora...non fa per me   :Very Happy: 

La butto li, i MUD?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> io sotto linux gioco a
> 
> pydance
> 
> unreal 2004(demo)
> ...

 

beato che riesci a giocare a quake3.... io su linux ho problemi col mouse!

----------

## Sasdo

ho scoperto di recente PhobiaIII !!!!

Stupendo!!

E' il gioco anti-blatta per antonomasia!!

in pratica sei un omino circondato da mille mila alieni-insettoidi che devi falciare con varie armi.

Veramente bello und difficile!!

----------

## morellik

Per la tipologia "mi sento un hacker e voglio conquistare il mondo  :Twisted Evil:  ",

non e' male UpLink, di cui si puo' scaricare una demo da http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/index.html

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## MonsterMord

Il gioco definitivo:

```
# emerge crack-attack
```

attenzione perchè da dipendenza, come il crack   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare foobillard ?

----------

## X-Drum

et et et et!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

giocate a enemy-territory!!!! 

è bellissimo, multiplayer, in portage, "aggratis"  :Wink: 

----------

## speziale.ettore

Qualcuno sa se si riesce a far girare sotto linux Falcon 4.0 ?

----------

## Su-34

raga qualcuno ha provato planeshift???

----------

## AlterX

E' uscita, è uscita!!!  :Laughing: 

Nuovi cambiamenti e prestazioni migliorate....

game engine sostituito con unreal 2.5 e aggiunta di nuove 4 mappe!!

Quando ci facciamo una mega sfida, noi tutti gentoisti?!?!?!  :Laughing: 

Io già ci sono...

Ciao

----------

## neryo

Ottimo.. peccato che ho il PCONE che deve essere rifatto per passaggio a 64 bit.. appena lo metto in sesto volentieri...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]A me sembra un po' troppo OT, quindi chiudo.[/MOD]

Edit: Ho mergiato il post di AlterX con questo thread. Se avete da segnalare un gioco per linux vi prego di usare questo thread.

----------

## kaosone

veramente non hanno ancora rilasciato la 2.4 per linux  :Neutral:  ci mettono sempre qualche giorno in piu'..

----------

## Peach

aggiungo che recentemente in fase di distrazione gioco a True Combat : Elite, un mod per Enemy Territory... molto carino e sta per uscire la nuova versione che pare molto promettente...

America's Army?? Ma è ciccione come gioco e il sistema di gestione onore mi pare un delirio mentale.

Oltre che per il fatto di essere stato commissionato dall'esercito degli stati uniti.. NON SI PUO' FARE I CATTIVI!!! UFFI!

ho provato doom3 ma è una boiata di gioco (tranne la grafica davvero superlativa)

nessuno conosce qualche bel realism mod che vale davvero la pena provare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ho provato doom3 ma è una boiata di gioco (tranne la grafica davvero superlativa)

 

A me e' piaciuto molto invece.

----------

## kaosone

doom3 = multiplayer nullo

single player carino

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> doom3 = multiplayer nullo
> 
> single player carino

 

Si chiaro io parlo del single player

----------

## heXen

c'è cube, il fps libero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

anche a me il single e' piaciuto, certo che mi aspettavo piu' qualcosa alla painkiller  :Sad: 

----------

## Dr. Click

Doom 3 come gioco non é male, peccato però per l'intelligenza artificiale dei nemici, veramente molto scarsa.. Per quanto riguarda la grafica e l'ambientazione credo che siano veramente molto azzeccate.. Anche se credo che il top sia Half Life 2.  :Cool: 

----------

